# My fishing buddy!!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Me and my little 7 yr old hit sikes for a little fun. She was ready to go had her princess pole and a bag full of fresh shrimp!! Man she had a ball catching fish!!!!


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

great times!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome!! The secret is the princess pole...I am sure of it. She will remember the times you spend fishing together for life...I still remember my dad taking me at that age and he is now 90 years old. :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah!!!! That's fantastic!!!!! Precious moments shared with your lil' sweetheart!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## RODMIESTER (Dec 1, 2007)

CHERISH THE MOMENT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE RAISING HER RIGHT !


----------



## WIldcard (Apr 28, 2010)

You're a good Dad-


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

The Smile on Her Face Say's It All PRICELESS!!!:thumbup: Good Job DAD!!!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Sweet looking little child.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Does NOT get any better than that.Before you know it, she will be asking you for the car keys on a Saturday night. Enjoy while you can:thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

She is having a blast in that pic! You may have to get it enlarged into an 8x10 and mount it! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

BEST pic in a long time!!!

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Gulflady said:


> She is having a blast in that pic! You may have to get it enlarged into an 8x10 and mount it! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 I know thats right!! I already have it as my screen saver!!! Thanks for all the replies!!!


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Great pic. Love it!!


----------



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

that smile says it all -thanks for the pic!
mike


----------

